# How is this possible?  Tan beret....non-Regiment



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can someone shed some light as to why these guys can wear a tan beret without being assigned to regiment.  I saw one bio of a guy who is assigned to group, but sporting a tan beret.  Maybe Jesse Macbeth thing wasn't a poser after all   I'm assuming it's some sort of USASOC thing..

http://news.soc.mil/blkdgrslg/BioMain.htm


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2008)

Seems just to be for PR purposes.  Maybe it's just a recruiting initiative?  Show off the beret to the kids to entice them to sign?


----------



## Hard H2O (Feb 21, 2008)

Are they assigned to the correct unit and on loan or TDY or whatever to the Black Daggers?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

The person I was referring to was assigned to 7th SFG, but a Black Dagger.  So I would have thought he would sport the Green Beret.  In the full bio, it said he used to serve in the 75th, but that still doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Charlie (Feb 21, 2008)

I think I know that Powell guy...
But since he is assigned to 7th Grp he would wear a Green Beret


----------



## Centermass (Feb 21, 2008)

Boon,

He's USASOC. He was assigned after selection w/o being Q/C qualified. Guys from Regiment wear the tan until or if they have completed the Q/C and then wearin o the green is the reg headgear.  

No one I know of has ever had to mandatorialy attend once behind the fence, although at one time, they had that option. 

Now he's on SD with the demo tm.   

Check the flash and the crest. It may say he's assigned 7th Grp, but the photo depicts you know who.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

That makes sense, sort of   Thanks


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 21, 2008)

One of the guy's clearly has a 3rd Group flash and SF crest on his Tan beret. 

Could be a support type, but came from Regiment, and get's to wear his previous units beret ?? 

Somehow I thought all of them would sport the USASOC flash with the "Sine Pari" crest. 

Inquiring minds would like to know. :doh:


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting.  Then again the RTB Fags! wear the Tan beret (yes I said Fags... I will take my major minus now) and are not even apart of Regiment or USASOC or alright you get the point!  I think Centermass is right.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2008)

FYI, The tan beret was worn (not issued) by US Combat Trackers is Vietnam as that is the SAS beret and it was SAS personal that trained them originally.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well yeah, and tankers wore black berets before batt... lol


----------



## Centermass (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's another example of both USASOC, one with Q/C quals and the other from Regiment







Both BRC winners from last year. Notice the flash and crest on both (identical)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually remember the day they told us that Regiment was considering a new beret for us. Their were copies of the proposals hanging around the AO. I wish I kept a copy, but I believe there was a dark red color, a green (oh yes, let's just piss off Group and steal theirs), and several other ones that I remember sucked...but can't remember. I'm sure some of the other guys that were in while I was can add to that. At that point everyone liked the tan but had the "who really fucking cares" attitude.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok so this is the way I understand it.  If you are long tabbed you wear the Green beenie,  If you are not you wear the Tan beenie while assigned to USASOC... right?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 21, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> At that point everyone liked the tan but had the "who really fucking cares" attitude.



I like that attitude, I hated wearing the beret.  I would always try walking around with out any "cover" on.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Ok so this is the way I understand it.  If you are long tabbed you wear the Green beenie,  If you are not you wear the Tan beenie while assigned to USASOC... right?



Assuming you came from 75th Ranger Reg, then I guess. 

This was talked about on another forum.  I'll have to do a search and get some answers.  But, I think Centermass is correct.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Ok so this is the way I understand it.  If you are long tabbed you wear the Green beenie,  If you are not you wear the Tan beenie while assigned to USASOC... right?



Yep. 

Support wears the maroon if on jump status and army wide standard issue for all others.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 21, 2008)

I always wondered about this cause of the USASOC CO and CSM wore the Tan beenie.  You learn something new everday.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Ok so this is the way I understand it. If you are long tabbed you wear the Green beenie, If you are not you wear the Tan beenie while assigned to USASOC... right?


 
That's how it sounds, but is really retarded to me.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 21, 2008)

Centermass said:


> Here's another example of both USASOC, one with Q/C quals and the other from Regiment
> 
> 
> 
> Both BRC winners from last year. Notice the flash and crest on both (identical)



Actually, except for the fact that the flashes are different (SOCOM/JCU/J-somebody else on the left and USASOC Ranger dude on the right), you're right...they are identical.  :doh:


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Interesting.  Then again the RTB Fags! wear the Tan beret (*yes I said Fags... I will take my major minus now*) and are not even apart of Regiment or USASOC or alright you get the point!  I think Centermass is right.



HeHe!  Funny.

Who fucking cares what color your beenie is!  All the "give a fuck" left me when they took the black away!  We should all go to black panty hose like the gangsters, with a knot in the top.  Then what would the G's wear?


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 21, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> One of the guy's clearly has a 3rd Group flash and SF crest on his Tan beret.
> 
> Could be a support type, but came from Regiment, and get's to wear his previous units beret ??
> 
> ...



Sez me...the guy (a supply dude according to the bio) has a Ranger tab; I surmise that he served in Ranger Regiment and I guess that trumps the "ordinary" maroon beret.  He might also have been a line Ranger, and got hurt or otherwise changed jobs, but retains his Regimental beret privileges.   Just guesses and no intent to demean.  If he's sporting that on a USASOC site, it's a good bet it's authorized.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 21, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I actually remember the day they told us that Regiment was considering a new beret for us. Their were copies of the proposals hanging around the AO. I wish I kept a copy, but I believe there was a dark red color, a green (oh yes, let's just piss off Group and steal theirs), and several other ones that I remember sucked...but can't remember. I'm sure some of the other guys that were in while I was can add to that. At that point everyone liked the tan but had the "who really fucking cares" attitude.



The whole thing was an embarrassment to the Army, from the proposal by a four star general with "hat envy" all the way to the way-over-reaction of the Ranger Association.

COL PK Keen is the only one who showed real class in the whole affair; a credit to the Regiment, IMHO.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Ok so this is the way I understand it.  If you are long tabbed you wear the Green beenie,  If you are not you wear the Tan beenie while assigned to USASOC... right?




Correct with only two known exceptions, within 3d PSYOP Battalion and in the 112th SO Sig Bn, everyone wore Maroon, regardless of tabbing.  (Know this from personal experience).


----------



## pardus (Feb 22, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> COL PK Keen is the only one who showed real class in the whole affair; a credit to the Regiment, IMHO.



Im sure he is a great soldier and total respect to the man but I read his take on the Ranger's adoption of the tan beret and well :uhh: I was underwhelmed.


http://www.suasponte.com/m_beret.htm


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> COL PK Keen is the only one who showed real class in the whole affair; a credit to the Regiment, IMHO.



Is PK Keen, Purl Keen?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Correct with only two known exceptions, within 3d PSYOP Battalion and in the 112th SO Sig Bn, everyone wore Maroon, regardless of tabbing.  (Know this from personal experience).



That's the way it should be.  Headgear is organizational wear; everyone in the unit should wear the same hat. :2c:


----------



## 0699 (Feb 22, 2008)

1) I get REAL confused with all the Army uniform issues.  Maybe it's becuase I was "raised" different.

2) I've seen guys at JSOC/JCU wearing different color berets, but was never able to figure out a rhyme or reason.  I guess I should have asked.

3) I saw the Black Daggers jump at MCAS New River a couple of years ago.  They do put on a pretty damn good show. :)


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 22, 2008)

Give me the basic woodland BDU with a PC any day. 

Just give everybody the old style slouch hat from the 1870s and be done with it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 22, 2008)

Things were fine the way they were. Shinseki felt that giving the black beret to the entire Army would "transform" it into some ultra super commando unit. He just got a Army full of pizza chefs that bitch more about having to wear it. I remember walking by a girl sporting the black beret on FT Benning. Her exact words were "you all can have this back!"... considering it was a lovely typical summer day on Benning.  It all stems back to the whole, "Earned not Issued" thing.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 22, 2008)

SOWT said:


> Is PK Keen, Purl Keen?



Yep. The same.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 23, 2008)

Centermass said:


> Yep. The same.



Great guy (get's pissed if ya coin check him though), I worked for BG, now MG Keen.


----------

